# New take on pistol sights



## Blotan Hunka (Sep 27, 2006)

http://www.suresight.com/home.htm

Anybody try these yet?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 28, 2006)

They look a lot like the sights on the Steyr-Aug pistols.  I shot one a few times, not enough to get used to them though.  

Jeff


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 28, 2006)

I've tried those too. Kinda wierd or just not used to them. I also tried the dot the "i" type...didn't like those either. I'm sure with practice I could get used to them, but I still prefer the traditional notch and post. I just put a Novak Wide rear notch on my 1911. I think it slightly hurt long range accuracy (not as precise) but the sight picture is alot faster.


----------



## Leibster (Sep 28, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

My name is Chaim Stein, and I am the inventor of the SureSight. 

I was checking my server logs and came across this forum. Nice place!

A lot of people look at my sight, and immediately conclude it's just like the Steyr sight. This is not the case--the way SureSight works is quite different from the triangle/trapezoid sights of a Steyr handgun. While they both use triangles, the Steyr sights are aligned in precisely the same manner as notch and post sights. It's just that the sides of the rear notch are turned in at about a 45 degree angle. 

With SureSight, alignment occurs vertically, with the front pentagonal shape visually stacked atop the rear trapezoid. The end result is that when the sights are aligned, a triangle is formed, with the tip of the triangle corresponding to point of impact. 

Some of the advantages of this setup include: 

* A much larger, more visible, faster and easier-to-acquire front sight.

* Increased speed of sight acquisition and better sight visibility during both the arc of recoil and while shooting on the move.

* More easily seen for bifocal wearers and those with "older eyes".

* A more intuitive sight alignment. People are hard-wired to complete shapes, as in turning the front and rear sight shapes of SureSight into a triangle. This phenomenon is known as the Gestalt Principle of Closure. (see www.suresight.com for details and diagramsit may not be up yet, but will be shortly. Were currently re-working our website.)

But perhaps the greatest advantage is the ability to focus on one's target and still have the ability to align the sights--intuitively. Out to at least 7-10 yards, (and well beyond for some people) this is a very effective technique with SureSight. Functioning in this capacity, several people have aptly described them as point-shooting sights. Target-focused shooting becomes sighted fire with these sights.

Regardless of prior training, statistics, studies and debriefings show that the vast majority of gunfight survivors involuntarily focus on the threat, not the sights, while engaged in a gunfight. Especially where the subject was surprised at the time the fight started. SureSight may significantly increase the likelihood of a well placed shot under these conditions, since it can be aimed while staring intently at the threat. 

And in case anybody's wondering, they will fit in virtually all standard holsters, and will not snag.

Hope that clears things up. If not, please feel free to respond to this post or shoot me an email at info@suresight.com. If you happened to be interested in acquiring a set for yourself, please feel free to sign up for our waiting list here: http://www.suresight.com/Waiting List Capture Form.htm

Thank you for your interest--even if you're not a fan of my sight, I appreciate the feedback!

All the best,

Chaim Stein
President, SureSight LLC


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Sep 28, 2006)

Sir,

Any tests conducted yet that compare sight acquisition speed vs. other sight types?

PS: Average cost? havent seen a price tag on them yet.


----------



## Leibster (Sep 28, 2006)

Blotan Hunka,

We did a small but scientifically valid study that found three quarters of participants were either significantly faster, significantly more accurate, or both with SureSight compared to Glock factory sights in two identical Glock 19s. That was years ago, and the sight used was an ugly, semi-functional prototype. I suspect the difference would be more significant with the new models coming out, and I plan on commissioning another study in the near future.

And, please, call me Chaim, or Leibster--but not Sir! 

--Chaim


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 29, 2006)

Good to see you posting here, Chaim.  

Thanks for the info.  I may very well be trying a new set of sights for my latest acquisition.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 29, 2006)

I think I'll be giving them a shot as well.

Jeff


----------



## Leibster (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks, guys.  Glad to hear it!

If you haven't already done so, please sign up for my waiting list by going here: http://www.suresight.com/Waiting List Capture Form.htm

Doing this will keep you in the loop, enable you to receive special bonuses, and have a chance to buy the sights before they become available.  I'll never sell your names or bombard you with stupid emails, so don't worry about SPAM.  And you can unsbuscribe anytime.  

Thanks again, and I look forward to having you as customers!

All the best,

--Chaim


----------



## arnisandyz (Oct 1, 2006)

Sounds interesting. I wouldn't mind trying a gun with these sights either...like Jeff, I shot a Steyr that had triangle sights, these sound a bit different.


----------



## Leibster (Oct 4, 2006)

*arnisandyz,*

You are correct; the experience of aiming these is quite a bit different than a Steyr sight.  

If you're still interested, sign up HERE.  I look forward to having you as a customer!

--Chaim


----------



## 9mm+p+ (Oct 6, 2006)

Any plans for these to have tritium inserts?  The first time I saw them was on a Glock here and I thought NEAT!!  I too have tried the i type sights by XS and I just didn't like them so now I'm back to Meprolight 3 dots.  Thanks


----------



## Leibster (Oct 6, 2006)

Glad you thought they were neat.  I think so, too. 

We do have plans for a tritium model, but there is currently no ETA.  

Just so you know, though, the sights as they'll be released are remarkably visible in low light.  If you expose the yellow coating to a bright light source, it will glow for up to an hour.  However, without the glow, the relatively huge amount of viewable surface area coupled with the fluorescent yellow coloring make them extraordinarily visible in low light.

Hope that helps,

--Chaim


----------



## 9mm+p+ (Oct 9, 2006)

I put myself on the pre order list for Sig, I will try a set as soon as available but would be more excited to see them in tritium.  They do look like something that will be very interesting to experiment with and at 48 my eyes need all the help they can get.  Thanks, Marvin


----------

